# Evaluations, please. Pic Heavy



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Finally, so tolorable pics of the girls. Please evaluate them and if possible let me know what I need to improve the herd. Thank you for your input.








Mommy








Mommy is NOT in milk















But she is a little pregnant








Mirrie








Mirrie did not care for this shot








Saucy








Saucy is also pregnant


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd wait till after they kid and try again, but I love the brisket extention on your first doe! I hardly ever seen nigerians with that good of a brisket


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you, I wondered if that brisket was even a bit much. She not a really pretty goat, with such size and that silly Roman nose. But I don't even know if I got good goats or bad......

I knew nothing about goats when I bought them............mostly babies.......almost a year ago


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I do like Mommy's brisket, she could use a little more femininity. She also needs a higher escuetheon(sp?! xD). Can't tell about her angulation because her leg is up.

Mirrie is a little weak in the chine, needs a little better angulation, more brisket, and looks to two out slightly in the front. I love her though! 

It's hard to tell about Saucy. She needs more brisket, can't tell about her shoulders and neck because she's hanging her head. She looks posty in the back though, not enough angulation.

Very beautiful girls!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, Rosewind, Mirrie is my favorite girl. She is just a little over a year and has not freshened yet. Is it possible that her brisket will fill out in the next year or two? I'm not sure, what is chine?

So brisket and angulation would be two things to look for when picking some new stock?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The chine is the area right behind the shoulders/withers. See how it dips? It should be level. 
Yes, angulation and a good brisket is two of the many things to look for in stock. I'm still learning all these new terms as well, so I know how you feel!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, yeah, now I see the dip. I was thinking horses. Looking at it as top-line. I wonder if top-line should be straight like a horse or sloped from shoulder to rump. edited to add: Either way, dipping is no good!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

These girls look like the older/foundation type nigerians...neat!

Mommy:
-nice width and body capacity
-a bit thick boned and heavily built
-brisket is ok...i'd like to see a big more extension
-toes out badly in rear
-rump could be a bit more level
-levelness of topline looks nice
-withers look good
-neck could blend into body a little smoother
-nice straight front legs, rear legs could use more rear leg angulation

Mirrie:
-nice length
-would like to see more width through escutcheon
-could use more rear leg angulation
-could use more brisket
-shoulders and withers look nice
-neck looks ok, maybe a little weak looking compared to the rest of her body
-I'd like to see a little more levelness on the rump...from side it looks decent, but from the rear it look pretty steep
-could use a more uphill appearence

Saucy:
-a tad roach backed
-extremely weak brisket
-nice neck
-could use more pronounced withers
-rump is a tad steep...not to bad though
-could use more rear leg angulation
-looks to have nice length

Hope that helps...I really like that first doe!  Is she registered? Any pedigree info.?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Want to add to what was said so far

Saucy's rear needs work. She needs more width from hips to pins. She is to narrow.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mommy is a Heatherwood goat. I also own her daughter and granddaughter. I always thought she's a little bulky and with that Roman nose not the prettiest girl--not very feminine. Yet she is a great leader, a super mommy and seems to have good kids. You can see her breeding on the web-site: http://www.peapeepssoaps.com/Livvie_aka_Mommy.html

Do you think the right buck can help correct some of these deficits. I really like the girls but would consider changing them as necessary. I'm totally up for a new buck, though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i thought you were buying Buckeye. Ive been holding him for you. If not Im putting him up for sale ASAP


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, I still want him. I'm working on getting the down pmt to you. Until you receive get the down pmt though I had assumed that he is still at risk of being sold. It is my hope he can help over-come some of the deficits. I think his blue eyes will go well with mine, too.


----------

